# Raj Karega Khalsa



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Harimandir Sahib* 

[SIZE=-1]Destruction by Ahmed Shah Abdali - 1756 AD, and again in 1762 AD.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]All those who wanted to eliminate the Sikhs from the face of the earth, destroyed Harimamdir Sahib. It was an open secret that this holy place was the source of courage and high spirits to the Sikhs. From their every crisis, they came out more determined to resist and turn the foreign forces out of India. Total liberty, equality, justice, and indiscrimination, were their predetermined goals. Zakria issued orders to level up the holy tank of Golden Temple with dirt (1739 AD).[/SIZE] 
*[SIZE=-1]Massa Ranghar.[/SIZE]* 
[SIZE=-1]Massla-Ul-Deen known as Massa Ranghar, was a Rajput landlord of the village Mandiali, close to Amritsar. He converted to Islam. Zakria Khan, the Mogul Governor of Lahore, appointed him a Kotwal - in charge of the police station, at Amritsar. His duty was not to allow Sikhs to visit Sri Harimandir Sahib. He desecrated the holy place. Mehtab Singh and Sukha Singh cut his head and took it away with them (1740). [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Ahmed Shah Abdali *alias Ahmed Shah Durrani (Ahmed Khan).[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]In 1762 AD, after the Greater Holocaust of Sikhs, the Sikhs were celebrating Diwali at Sri Harimandir Sahib, when Ahmed Shah Abdali attacked, and destroyed the holy place with cannons, and by blowing off its plinths. The holy tank was filled up with dirt, the dead, and blood of cows. A flying brick hit the nose of Abdali. The injury failed to heal, and ultimately it proved to be the cause of his death.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]In a couple of years the Sikhs attacked Lahore and won the battle. They put all the prisoners from there without any discrimination, to clean the holy tank, and reconstructed Harimandir Sahib. After his first time destruction, Abdali had attacked Harimandir Sahib in 1756 AD[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Temur Shah. *Temur Shah, son of Ahmed Shah Abdali, also destroyed this holy place. The Sikhs were loyal and devoted to their faith, and embraced death without fear and bravely. Since the time of its inception, the Sikh ideology provided protection to the Sikh faith in the past, present, and will do so in the future. It helped them to coin the slogans to uplift their spirits. [/SIZE]
It is an extracted article.One should read the full article.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

[SIZE=-1]The real pure-ones are those who have controlled their minds - [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]mnu jIqy jgu jIiqAw jW qy ibiKAw qy hoie audwsu ][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]mnu jIqy jgu jIiqAw jW qy ibiKAw qy hoE adwsu ][/SIZE] 
_[SIZE=-1]Mannu jeet.ae jaggu jee.teaa jaan' t.ae bikhiaa t.ae ho-ae oud.asu[/SIZE]_ 
[SIZE=-1]The world gets won by controlling the mind![/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Kabir-1103-7 [/SIZE]​ Sikh Missionary Society(U.K.) - Articles - Between the Lines


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sikh Missionary Society(U.K.) - Articles - Between the Lines


----------

